# Storing a fresh roast



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

How do you guys store your fresh roast until it is ready to be used? I have been trying to find some one way valve boxes that I could store beans in but no luck yet.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What volume are you hoping to store?

These would work for smaller batches

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/re-seal-able-coffee-bags-pack-of-10.html


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

They look perfect, it would be small volumes suitable for two people drinking. I saw those bags but didn't notice they had valves, hopefully I can add them to a previous order I made.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Give BB a ring - if your order hasn't been dispatched - they will happily add to your order. Done that myself.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They are ideal, also the 500g black one are good as well...The 500g Black ones I sourced for them and they got a really good valve and seal!

Best way to store a roast.


----------

